# Froglet not using his front legs



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

What can this be caused by. Had this froglet for two weeks and when it emerged it looked normal. Today I noticed the frog was twitching and stretching out its hind legs and to me this does not seem normal. When the froglet moves around it’s not using its front legs but dragging them behind. The froglet is Uakarri gold leg.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks as though the front leg didn't develop properly. 

Was this an offspring from one of your frogs? Did you buy it as a tadpole?

What are you feeding and what supplement are you using on the food?


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> It looks as though the front leg didn't develop properly.
> 
> Was this an offspring from one of your frogs? Did you buy it as a tadpole?
> 
> What are you feeding and what supplement are you using on the food?


Was from a pair I have. Fed the tadpoles spirulina, shrimp pellets, spectrum med. fish formula pellets and blood worms. In the two weeks it was out of water it only ate springtails so no supplements yet.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

What supplements are you feeding the parents?


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Repashy calcium plus every feeding


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Woodswalker said:


> What supplements are you feeding the parents?


I was wondering the same.



Fil2010 said:


> Repashy calcium plus every feeding


There's a good chance your frogs are vit-A deficient. You should be using a vit-a supplement once a month for breeding frogs.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry you are having this problem. Any chance the Calcium Plus is old (over 6 months old after opening) or was not stored in the refrigerator?

Mark


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

The calcium plus is stored in refrigerator and had it 4 months and actually I do use vitamin A once a month.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Are you using any other supplements, or just the Ca+ and Vit A? You had mentioned others in past posts.


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

Fil2010 said:


> The calcium plus is stored in refrigerator and had it 4 months and actually I do use vitamin A once a month.





Socratic Monologue said:


> Are you using any other supplements, or just the Ca+ and Vit A? You had mentioned others in past posts.


That’s it. I have superpig supplement but haven’t been using it since I’ve been told Ca+ Includes it.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you had successful froglets from these parents in the past, or is this one of the first offspring? 

I have been using exclusively Repashy Calcium Plus with my Uakarii, and all the froglets that have morphed out (except for 2 that I believe were lost due to environmental issues) have developed normally. Though I may now consider adding a Vit. A supplement once a month.


----------



## Fil2010 (Oct 12, 2020)

SpaceMan said:


> Have you had successful froglets from these parents in the past, or is this one of the first offspring?
> 
> I have been using exclusively Repashy Calcium Plus with my Uakarii, and all the froglets that have morphed out (except for 2 that I believe were lost due to environmental issues) have developed normally. Though I may now consider adding a Vit. A supplement once a month.


First offspring. Second froglet looks heathy.


----------

